# During and After Sex



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Whats up with the steriotype that only woman wanna cuddle after having sex? I find that kinda interesting...women always say that as soon as men are done having sex with them, they turn over and are asleep within seconds....
My situation is a bit different...everytime when me and my wife have sex, I wanna keep goin, I am able to cum several times in a row without stopping...but my wife, while she never gets the "Big" orgasm(squirting) except once or twice in 2+ years of marriage, she begs me to stop, usually after only about 15 minutes of sex, and she is not in any sort of pain she only tells me to stop because it's too sensitive....then afterwards, it's turn over time and pass out...it's like I just completely drained her..but often I would like more but because I almost feel bad for her I decide to just hold her and off we go snoozing....

What about everyone else here? I often hear people say "I wish I could stay up all night makin love to my wife, but I cant" I'm just thinking "wow, your woman wants to make love with you all night?" Is this fact or is it in fact..fiction?
Any input on this is greatly appreciated...thank you.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Star said:


> , bathrooms always a good one, in the shower/bath (or get her to bend over the tiolet) get her fire really going, tease her to within an inch of her life, and give her the time of her life, and my guess is she'll be back for more,


So how exactly do you mean "tease her to within an inch of her life"


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Your right...when we have sex its waaayyy too routine...dont have any toys right now....are you saying maybe pound her doggy style...then stop before we climax..then go to oral, till she almost climaxes...then go for a different position and so on? 
Interesting....lets see how that goes..me and my wife have a date tonight...


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha, good times up ahead...maybe I'll try something else..thanks for the advice.

tonight...i'm gonna give it to her..but I'm gonna make her beg for more...maybe not let her climax for as long as possible (she usually climaxes less than 5 minutes into oral) maybe lets make it at least an hour...lets see how that goes......think she might feel stronger orgasm(s) that way? What about wetting the sheets?


----------

